# Biete: Rolle der Auferstehung oder werbt einen Freund



## nalanidiehexe (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

wer möchte wieder ins WOW einsteigen und mit 7 Tagen kostenloser Spielzeit + Boni starten? Bzw. neu mit WOW starten?


Bitte hier im Thread melden und/oder per pn.


Ich spiele auf dem Server Malorne als Allianz Spieler.
und für beide Aktionen brauche ich Deinen Charnamen und entweder die Battle.net-E-Mail Adresse oder den Realm zum Verschicken der Einladungen.

Bei der Rolle der Auferstehung ist zu beachten:
- https://eu.battle.ne...er-auferstehung

Man profitiert von:
- Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80 (zeitlich begrenztes Angebot)
- KOSTENLOSE Erweiterung auf Cataclysm
- 7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit
- KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug auf deinen Realm und zu deiner Fraktion. (Also zu Mallorne, Allianz)

Neueinsteiger können sich unter http://eu.battle.net...cruit-a-friend/ informieren

Also schreibt mich an

Nalani


----------



## nalanidiehexe (14. Dezember 2013)

Biete immer noch eine RDA bzw. "Werbt einen Freund" an.

Einfach PN an mich


----------

